# Tidal Lido, Granville, Normandy



## godzilla73 (Jun 9, 2011)

So the last of three sets from my recent trip to Normandy. This was a total accidental find one afternoon when I took the kids rock-pooling down on the North side of the peninsula. There's not much history on it, because I suspect, looking at the fixtures and fittings that its not as old as you might think. The day we were there, three official looking bods were surveying it, and a quick pidgin French conversation revealed that it is shortly due for flattening as part of some work being done on nearby coastal defences. Still, worth a look at and all that particularly as it appeared to have been used as a competition pool at some point.









































Thanks for lookin' 
Godzy


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice find, Godzy. 
They should be building more of these, not tearing them down...especially with global warming, she says shivering and with the heat on in June!


----------



## Pincheck (Jun 10, 2011)

good stuff  there are a few of these sea pools up in Scotland i can remember using the one at the edge of Anstruther when i was a child many moons ago its still there but left to dilapidate.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice one Godzy I remember these from when I was a nipper.You might find this link interesting.

http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=4218.0


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope you waited for the tide to come in to take a dip lol!


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 10, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one Godzy I remember these from when I was a nipper.You might find this link interesting.
> 
> http://www.kenthistoryforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=4218.0



You're right - thats fascinating Old Scrote. I have been a member of KHF for a while and I've never come across that particular thread, so thanks! I seem to remember the tidal pool at Margate being the subject of some controversy a while back after a youth was paralysed after diving in. Its funny, but I used both the one at Margate and the one at Southend as a kid, which was why the diving blocks on this one struck me as so unusual.

GDZ


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 10, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> I hope you waited for the tide to come in to take a dip lol!



You know thats the funny thing - they have discouraged peoples use of it by keeping the drains and sluices open, so it never fillls up properly. Even so I think it would have been a bit too cold for me!
GDZ


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 11, 2011)

Godzy I've been on the Kent History Forum for a while myself you'll find me under the name Conan.My dad sent me a load of old photos of the Isle of Sheppey where both him and me were born and I've been slowly uploading them ever since.I remember the tidal pool at Margate but didn't know that Southend had one,used to be a yearly family trip back in the 50s from sheerness dockyard on the paddle steamer Medway Queen over to Southend land at the end of the pier onto the electric train on the pier then off to the Kurzal for the day,aah such simple pleasures........


----------



## godzilla73 (Jun 11, 2011)

The Southend one was on the London side of the pier down towards Westcliff more. I might have some pictures somewhere. I'll have a scout around. Thanks for the info

Needless to say, I (entirely unoriginally) go by the name godzilla 73 on KHF
GDZ


----------



## Dieselcat (Jun 11, 2011)

Reminds me of the big pool at Summerleaze Beach where I grew up as a child. I looove the Art Deco numbers on those blocks. Ahh... France, birthplace of an international style of art that still looks streamlined and modern to this day. 

Super pics!


----------

